
Ask HN: Good Antiviruses for Development Environment? - candidtim
In our company we are required to run anti-virus software on all computers, including developers&#x27; laptops. We didn&#x27;t decide yet which exactly anti-virus software we will use though.<p>We are quite cautious about the choice of the software because:<p>- we know that anti-virus software may be quite intrusive on a development machine (slow, blocks legitimate files, etc.),<p>- once we pay for it, we don&#x27;t want to go back and chose another one until the next licence renewal, so we&#x27;d like to make the good choice at once.<p>Can you recommend an anti-virus software that you currently use in a <i>development environment</i> and have good experience with?<p>Some context:<p>- we are looking for something really simple, like a file scanner for starters; all other features are considered as a bonus<p>- we have Mac, Linux and Windows machines<p>- we mostly develop in JVM and Python ecosystems<p>- our workflows are heavy on the file system, but our data is simple (should not contain any malware normally)
======
PaulHoule
"Windows Defender" targets pervasive malware -- in practice there is not a big
gap between that and other anti-virus programs. It is bundled with the OS and
can be configured to not interfere with file access in directories you build
software in.

The commercial anti-virus firms release linux binaries that can be used to
scan email attachments and other shared files. Anti-virus at your email server
keeps many attacks out of your network to begin with, so make sure you have
that.

------
verdverm
ClamAV has been gaining popularity on Linux.

